# 100 ml Asia Pharma FREE!!!!! new lottery...total FREE!



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys,soon i will make lottery to one winner to get him 100ml asia pharma gear free!

all what you will need to do is one pic most muscular with paper in front world-pharma.org

and who will look most huge and ripped will be win and i will donate him 100ml AP gear! and he will need later to do log for this cycle!

now let me know if you are ready..? are you interested?

and you its will be for guys who have over 200 posts..

WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

130 views,nobody comment if its interested or not..?


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 13, 2013)

wow 100ml... this sounds great WP, I might have to jump in on this but need to tan first lol...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

make some pic asap,post...i see your avator look great..maybe you are the hugest-bigest guy here!!!!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn to bad I am small and cutting weight


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 13, 2013)

is there a time limit on when the picture has to be posted by? Haha just wanna get in better shape first


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2013)

i post it now,to get winner asap...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 14, 2013)

WOW that is a lot of goods.


----------



## jadean (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm down wp always wanted to give you guys a shot but international always had me worried. Best shot i could get by myself


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 14, 2013)

jadean said:


> I'm down wp always wanted to give you guys a shot but international always had me worried. Best shot i could get by myself



cool,great, 1st guy in the game..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome offfer.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Awesome offfer.



yeah..lets see if any big dude here..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2013)

225 views, only 1 big dude here  15 more days..end of feb,we will give 100ml to bigest guy!


----------



## custom (Feb 15, 2013)

Man I wish I was on right now. That is a HUGE give away. Thats over a thousand in gear just for a snap shot. I think you should have a side contest for the ladies.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

man...10 vials...cant beat the giant jadean though


----------



## custom (Feb 15, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> man...10 vials...cant beat the giant jadean though


For the hell of it I'd throw a shot of your wife up there killer, might be something in it for her...you never know. Would be good biz for WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah 100ml asia pharma gear..lets see who is biggest dude here


----------



## independent (Feb 15, 2013)

Can i post up a pic of myself in front of your pharmacy? I will be in thailand next month.


----------



## NVRBDR (Feb 15, 2013)

Great Offer WP!!


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a great offer, I wish I had 200 posts!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2013)

You can still post pic if you are huge huge..


----------



## custom (Feb 16, 2013)

Im coming in on this soon


----------



## Sherk (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it 100ml of any type of AP gear? 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C

Support your local 81
  AFFA   Red and White


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2013)

*YES,winner will get 100ml any ap gear mixx!
and winner will later need to do log and post pics and results *


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm deff not the biggest but here's a recent pic from this morn just to throw my name in here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

most muscular


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I got nothing when it comes to most muscular lol. Just figured I'd throw in a pic. Why don't u throw one in kos? A chance at 10 vials is a hell of a prize


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

most muscular is the name of a basic mandatory body building pose...I have one on this new computer...don't have a photo editor to crop it...not gonna beat jadean anyway


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya he's a big son of a bitch. And what I meant was my most muscular looks fucking horrible lol. Post that shit up bro. And I don't pose


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

whats a good free photo editor


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Just try and use paint. Should be able to crop etc. just basic shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

new computer....paint I just looked at would not crop


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

...my face has been seen but looked even more retarded than normal...will look for or take a better one


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking thick bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

yes in the middle


----------



## jadean (Feb 16, 2013)

Longworth looking cut up bro. Kos your muscles are filling in nicely brother, traps and shoulders are hyoooge. Awesome job guys


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

don't lie to me godi!!!...in all seriousness I think the pic would look a little better if my wife wasn't a dwarf...so funny I had zero shoulders and focused on them like crazy for 2 years...my arms look worse than ever because of it...shit arms


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

WP is being very generous!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2013)

you miss some paper with world-pharma.org up..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2013)

guys,dont forget to take some paper with text *world-pharma.org   *!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

I took that week ago...got new comp...new digi cam...no photo edit program or memory card for the camera...I suck anyway


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2013)

come on guys..you dont want to win 100ml..where are huge guys?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 19, 2013)

*100ml for FREE, *awesome deal bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

Grozny said:


> *100ml for FREE, *awesome deal bro.



*post pic man,i see you are huge dude in your avator!*


----------



## Grozny (Feb 19, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *post pic man,i see you are huge dude in your avator!*



Ok bro will do it,  100ml vials will be for me ))


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

*post pic,for now only 1 guy post it..dont know why guys dont want to grab this nice offer!* *do not forget include world-pharma.org text on paper in front!*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Posting tonight!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Posting tonight!


*
smart,great!*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lookin' small


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 19, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Lookin' small



damn bro. Share your ways on how to get your arms so full looking. Nice post


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> lookin' small



what are you doing in the top pic?....jealous of the thick arms...torso is lacking


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

bluejaymuscle said:


> damn bro. Share your ways on how to get your arms so full looking. Nice post


be 5 ft 3


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Lookin' small




*for now you are biggest guy..*


----------



## jadean (Feb 20, 2013)

Ohhhh dammm wp did you know that I'm 6'8" 296lbs? And although I've never stood next to anybody that was "bigger" than me...yet, i will say that ck looks fucking sick and for his height he's packed on some serious muscle not to mention he bench is right up there with mine, which is nuts. Muscular as hell, maybe more muscular than me, I'll give him that but bigger....no sir


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm definitely interested in this contest!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

jadean said:


> Ohhhh dammm wp did you know that I'm 6'8" 296lbs? And although I've never stood next to anybody that was "bigger" than me...yet, i will say that ck looks fucking sick and for his height he's packed on some serious muscle not to mention he bench is right up there with mine, which is nuts. Muscular as hell, maybe more muscular than me, I'll give him that but bigger....no sir



Thanks brother, hes a vid for ya




March 2nd is my first PL meet.... Then I train my ass off in December I compete again... The goal this meet is to just get my name on the boards. Next meet I plan to decimate... but hey my plans have fallen through before.

Big Biceps and hot girls


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> be 5 ft 3



Get it right
5'4
~200lbs

All I need is a big ole Axe and a beard Nyuckaaaa


----------



## jadean (Feb 20, 2013)

As i said before your bench is fucking nuts. Awesome job my man


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 20, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Thanks brother, hes a vid for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, I think most people here kid about banging Trannies.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Umm, I think most people here kid about banging Trannies.



lol Chrissy is my homegirl don't hate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

need more pics to evalute


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

man you need to add world-pharma.org on some paper and make pic like guy before you did it..so you can competite!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Get it right
> 5'4
> ~200lbs
> 
> All I need is a big ole Axe and a beard Nyuckaaaa


do a most muscular dwarf


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> man you need to add world-pharma.org on some paper and make pic like guy before you did it..so you can competite!



Its cool. I will take all the Tren in your inventory.
I will even log it when I run it because I am just that swell


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

cool,great,make right pic,you may win!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> cool,great,make right pic,you may win!



Shit homey ive posted 3 pics and a video, and put black bitch in one of my pics! Come on now


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

*read rules of posting pic..*
*if you are so big..then you can do it in 5 minutes done! rules are rules!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Shit homey ive posted 3 pics and a video, and put black bitch in one of my pics! Come on now



most muscular with a sign genius


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> most muscular with a sign genius


*
its it,total easy!*


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> most muscular with a sign genius



Umm did I not have a sign in my 2 pics ?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty sure that is a sign ? In my hand?
The other pictures are just there because well its obviously me in the real world lol


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *for now you are biggest guy..*



*These do have a sign*

Now you have 3 images of a sign
1 video for entertainment purposes
1 real world photo with a girl for entertainment purposes -- these have no sign but they are obviously me

Sign purpose
TO establish authenticity... Wellp theres 3 images with a sign 1 without. 

Kick my ass and call me purple


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

moron...you did not post a most muscular....do you not know what one is?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> moron...you did not post a most muscular....do you not know what one is?



Apparently not.
Most muscular pic would be a picture showing your muscles?
You with a blurred out blacked out face flexing in a mirror -- with no sign ?
I am apparently quite lost as to the purpose of this thread, to bash people ?

Please duplicate my "pose" (yes I know I don't know how to pose and have never had any training in posing technique)... but please duplicate any of my bodily positions and show me how much more "muscular" you are ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

stupid ass....most muscular is the name of a basic mandatory bodybuilding pose...its is not a im bigger than you issue...its a you don't know whgat the fuck you are talking about issue


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

examples...levrone crab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




................another version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....levrone to the side version


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stupid ass....most muscular is the name of a basic mandatory bodybuilding pose...its is not a im bigger than you issue...its a you don't know whgat the fuck you are talking about issue



Right...
Being that every picture in this thread is a different "pose" I guess I am clearly at a loss, as is anyone else.

However you sir = sexy man beast. 
Bash bash bash away at my scrawny physique that I was born with and did not have to work for


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

ruhl crab mm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Right...
> Being that every picture in this thread is a different "pose" I guess I am clearly at a loss, as is anyone else.
> 
> However you sir = sexy man beast.
> Bash bash bash away at my scrawny physique that I was born with and did not have to work for


has nothing to do with you jackass....most muscular is the name of the pose wp wants....jadean did it...I did it....you did not...just do it....I have provided examples since you are a noob


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> has nothing to do with you jackass....most muscular is the name of the pose wp wants....jadean did it...I did it....you did not...just do it....I have provided examples since you are a noob



Noob is a term used by computer nerds.
How about you outlift me son.

I shall withdraw from this just so you don't have to worry about me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

omg...what a moron


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stupid ass....most muscular is the name of a basic mandatory bodybuilding pose...its is not a im bigger than you issue...its a you don't know whgat the fuck you are talking about issue



KOS calling someone else stupid... classic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

when the shoe fits...hes trying to have an argument...im trying to help him post the correct pic...but by all means troll away dunce


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not on right now just cruising but still feel like I'm looking ok so here's mine, very hard to take a most muscular by my self lol...


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Intense (Feb 20, 2013)

Jadean is a tall motherfucker he's got 4 inches on me and I feel like Im pretty tall lol. That much mass on that frame is impressive..





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what are you doing in the top pic?....jealous of the thick arms...torso is lacking




lol. jelly as fuk?





ckcrown84 said:


> Apparently not.





ckcrown84 said:


> Most muscular pic would be a picture showing your muscles?
> You with a blurred out blacked out face flexing in a mirror -- with no sign ?
> I am apparently quite lost as to the purpose of this thread, to bash people ?
> 
> Please duplicate my "pose" (yes I know I don't know how to pose and have never had any training in posing technique)... but please duplicate any of my bodily positions and show me how much more "muscular" you are ?





It's called KOS is a fucking idiot and posted a full retard photo anyway. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 20, 2013)

DAM THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST CONTEST GIVE AWAY EVER !!!!!!  I wish I was in shape to be involved in this 1 . But by far the most I have ever seen 1 sponcor give away


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

chucky1 said:


>




i am sure for now we see here biggest body!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

ckcrown84 said:


> Pretty sure that is a sign ? In my hand?
> The other pictures are just there because well its obviously me in the real world lol





*This pic is ok for contest..its not most moscular...but if you do it,maybe you look bigger then other guy who just post pic...members will vote..not me...*


----------



## Grozny (Feb 21, 2013)

here we go


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 21, 2013)

Grozny said:


> here we go



*i am sure if this guy,take paper like other guys did,he will win..tell him he can take 100ml!!!!*


----------



## Biggdriver330 (Feb 21, 2013)

WP, never placed an order with Wpharma. The supps look great but I'm not sure how to proceed think you could help?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Biggdriver330 said:


> WP, never placed an order with Wpharma. The supps look great but I'm not sure how to proceed think you could help?



Get your post count to 50 and send me a PM.   I'd live to help you.


----------



## Biggdriver330 (Feb 21, 2013)

Will do


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 21, 2013)

*yeah be fast,tell us where you come from! maybe you can win also *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2013)

Grozny said:


> here we go



wow


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 21, 2013)

Grozny said:


> here we go



Lol damn bro you are jacked!! All that WP gear has served you well


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 21, 2013)

*diet is always the key!*


----------



## Grozny (Feb 22, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure if this guy,take paper like other guys did,he will win..tell him he can take 100ml!!!!*



ok I will make a new picture bro


----------



## Grozny (Feb 22, 2013)

world-pharma.org said:


> *diet is always the key!*


 
+ ap/bd


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 22, 2013)

Grozny said:


> + ap/bd



yeah,hahahah,you want to get me more *attacks *now?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2013)

another one with a website


----------



## Grozny (Feb 23, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> yeah,hahahah,you want to get me more *attacks *now?



come one everybody love your AP and BD gear


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 23, 2013)

The Asia Pharma stanabolic I have is amazing!

Just started using the sustanbolic.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 23, 2013)

is that the same pic bro what did you do photo shop wp.org in there?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 23, 2013)

*please no fotoshop! paper in hand like all! you have time before 10 guys make it!*


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Grozny said:


> another one with a website



I'm seeing some strange effects there Grozny, care  to enlighten us? lmao


----------



## independent (Feb 23, 2013)

Is 45.00 a good deal for cypiobolic?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> is that the same pic bro what did you do photo shop wp.org in there?



are u kidding bro, I just printed a sticker with world-pharma.org and that s all.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I'm seeing some strange effects there Grozny, care  to enlighten us? lmao



here is one just for u with a smile.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *please no fotoshop! paper in hand like all! you have time before 10 guys make it!*



are u stupid where did u see photoshop, I just printed a sticker with WP.org and THAT'S ALL.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

Grozny said:


> are u stupid where did u see photoshop, I just printed a sticker with WP.org and THAT'S ALL.



There will be no more free product if you talk to your boss like that!


----------



## independent (Feb 24, 2013)

Grozny said:


> are u stupid where did u see photoshop, I just printed a sticker with WP.org and THAT'S ALL.



Looks photoshopped to me. God see all.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

def shopped


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 24, 2013)

Nah different photo. I don't think it's photoshopped but I could be wrong.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 24, 2013)

First of all, that is clearly a different picture than the first one. Secondly, that's obviously a sticker he printed.. clearly none of you even know how photoshop works..

You better win this Grozny. Lookin jacked and everybody else is just jealous

PS plus he even did a most muscular pose. So he's gotta get this. Stop flaming him cause youre jealous and work towards it


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

easy to prove by writing on a piece of paper and taking the pic again


----------



## gamma (Feb 24, 2013)

drama  on da boards gotta  lov it


----------



## murf23 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think he just photo shopped his Bi's lol ...Lookn huge bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2013)

this is the right way to do lottery..










*and first guy who also with it..now 3 guys are in..7 more we wait..*


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

KOS said midgets don't count


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

that's not what I said...wp asked for most muscular...got everything but that


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

So midgets DO count?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

im not a rep or wp...if he allows midgets in his contest that is his choice....it seems even if they don't do the pose he ask for they are allowed


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im not a rep or wp...if he allows midgets in his contest that is his choice....it seems even if they don't do the pose he ask for they are allowed



Why do you hate midgets so much?   Do you feel it's easier for them to look bigger or something?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't hate midgets...my favorite bber of all time besides Arnold is lee priest...but it is very rare for someone of that stature to be impressive beside actual big people....they made a whole new division for all the short guys to hang out in...weight classes in combat sports...everyone likes the heavyweights


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2013)

*All are welcome who follow rules!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *All are welcome who follow rules!*



Even midget Jews!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 25, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> First of all, that is clearly a different picture than the first one. Secondly, that's obviously a sticker he printed.. clearly none of you even know how photoshop works..
> 
> You better win this Grozny. Lookin jacked and everybody else is just jealous
> 
> PS plus he even did a most muscular pose. So he's gotta get this. Stop flaming him cause youre jealous and work towards it



 just a jealousy and nothing else.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 25, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> this is the right way to do lottery..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pretty nice pict and  I dont see clearly what your guy is trying to say with this paper ... fuck your lottery


----------



## Grozny (Feb 25, 2013)

I will not make any new picts dont give a fuck about this lottery but u can see clearly that isnt same photo.  as u can see its sticker with world pharma on it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

got any real pics? you went thru the trouble of printing out these awesome stickers...why so much shit for scribbling on some paper


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I will not make any new picts dont give a fuck about this lottery but u can see clearly that isnt same photo.  as u can see its sticker with world pharma on it.



Lol dude you're a WP muppet from waay back .... So best you apologize!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol dude you're a WP muppet from waay back .... So best you apologize!



 As a mod u have already your advertising panel on your back to get a free stuff from each sponsors


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

why are you such a crybaby?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 25, 2013)

Figured I'd throw my hat in:


----------



## Grozny (Feb 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why are you such a crybaby?



cuz its not photo-shopped


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

Grozny said:


> As a mod u have already your advertising panel on your back to get a free stuff from each sponsors



You heard of Aussie customs? I mod for  pure love and cawk pics!


----------



## Intense (Feb 25, 2013)

Groznys pictures are legit, he just printed stickers, on both DIFFERENT pics. Hell, even reverse image search the images. They're not shopped




might as well prove everybody wrong and post up a pic holding a piece of paper bro


----------



## murf23 (Feb 25, 2013)

Gozny Is a Fuckin Beast


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grozny said:


> here we go


2/21/13


Grozny said:


> ok I will make a new picture bro


2/22/13


Grozny said:


> another one with a website


2/23/13
same gloves same pump same clothes same background bro those were taken the same day you said you would make a new one the next day and post pic # 2 the day after that
it doesn't make sense that's why I asked if you photo shopped it, really I believe its you but I thinks the sticker thing is bs, just post one holding a stupid piece of paper and win the damn thing in less thats in old set of pics and you dont look like that any more, prove us wrong...


----------



## independent (Feb 25, 2013)

Grozny is really wp.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Grozny is really wp.




you are real funny and real r.....! thanks!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2013)

Grozny said:


>



Look how hes holding the sign. Totally photoshopped.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 26, 2013)

*guys,dont talk too much,better train hard and post pics! so we can see Who is big and who is slim and smart like he is 240lbs*


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 26, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *guys,dont talk too much,better train hard and post pics! so we can see Who is big and who is slim and smart like he is 240lbs*



*I am too fat right now to win this contest*

I usually observe this forum and hardly give my input... 
But this is some BS!
that last pic is obviously photoshopped...
I think that WP started this contest knowing who they would give the "prize" to.
There's now no way they can prove me wrong.
This is just another reason that I will never give them my business.
I really hate saying negative things about business, as I am a chef and I personally think that everyone should just try for themselves before they believe what anybody else says. But this speaks for itself.
WP is way to exensive for me (I wont say overpriced because I dont know their quality), it doesnt matter if their stuff is the best I just cant afford it and I think they would get 5 times more business if they cut their prices in half!! (not from me though)

sorry I gave my input WP, but i really just couldnt help it.
All the best to you guys!


----------



## Intense (Feb 26, 2013)

Jadean for president


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

Grozny said:


>



I gonna call legit. You're a fkg beast bro, but I suspect chicken legs


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I gonna call legit. You're a fkg beast bro, but I suspect chicken legs



maybe i am just biased because I have had some bad experiences with their supporters. _I know there stuff is top of the line though_. i dont want this to sound like bashing by any means.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I suspect chicken legs



 u arent so far from this a few months ago I injured my right knee as u can see my legs are in quite bad shape


----------



## Grozny (Feb 27, 2013)

WP as soon as u are ready u can ship my vials to me


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2013)

*after all 10 guys post pics,we all will vote who si bigger poster with  legit pic!*


----------



## Grozny (Feb 27, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *after all 10 guys post pics,we all will vote who si bigger poster with  legit pic!*



how many guys posted there pictures 4


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2013)

*WE need 10 guys,when 10 guys post,we will tell who is winner! so you all still have time...*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2013)

Back when I was on WP gear.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Back when I was on WP gear.





Photoshopped..


----------



## independent (Feb 27, 2013)

Grozny said:


> WP as soon as u are ready u can ship my vials to me



I think you have better photoshop skills than sil.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Back when I was on WP gear.



not a mmuscular


----------



## Intense (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn vascular as hell


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Back when I was on WP gear.




guys,this is th way i ask how to do it..heavy is close to win i tihnk...wow...


----------



## murf23 (Feb 28, 2013)

Uh oh The fix is in


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 28, 2013)

I will have a pick up by end of the weekend, learning how to photoshop, lmao!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 28, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I will have a pick up by end of the weekend, learning how to photoshop, lmao!



*please dont! i am sure you are a huge guy!*


----------



## Intense (Feb 28, 2013)

^lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 28, 2013)

*come on guys,where are you..is nobody so big like you talk so much *


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> WP as soon as u are ready u can ship my vials to me




Call me crazy but this looks photo shooped


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2013)

bodybuilder13 said:


> Call me crazy but this looks photo shooped



We should vote: who thinks Grozny is a sneaky-eyed Jew?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 1, 2013)

Here we go again did I need to make a vid to confirme my legacy or if some one have an idea just let me know and I will post it again again ...


----------



## Grozny (Mar 1, 2013)

We can ask some vet what they think about it instead to heard some newbies with 100posts.


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Here we go again did I need to make a vid to confirme my legacy or if some one have an idea just let me know and I will post it again again ...



Legacy, lol. The only thing youre known for here is being wp's whore.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Legacy, lol. The only thing youre known for here is being wp's whore.



u mean like your mum  did it before, otherwise  english isnt my first language.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> u mean like your mum  did it before, otherwise  english isnt my first language.




Not cool.  Please act decent or you'll be asked to leave, thank you.  

You can ALWAYS take this type of thing to the Anything Goes Forum if you wish.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 1, 2013)

lol...


----------



## Grozny (Mar 1, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Not cool.  Please act decent or you'll be asked to leave, thank you.



I didnt start this discussion on this way and u consider this is pretty cool from his side "The only thing youre known for here is being wp's whore."


----------



## XYZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I didnt start this discussion on this way and u consider this is pretty cool from his side "The only thing youre known for here is being wp's whore."



He has been given a warning as well. I just quoted your post.  Would you like me to quote his as well?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 1, 2013)

XYZ said:


> He has been given a warning as well. I just quoted your post.  Would you like me to quote his as well?



Nah all is good bro


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> I didnt start this discussion on this way and u consider this is pretty cool from his side "The only thing youre known for here is being wp's whore."



Ive been warned but i was just telling the truth. Big true!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2013)

*please all who talk shit,better post pics and show you are not some skiini kids who have too much time and just talk shit all over all the time! Its real "shame" only 5 guys post pics!* if you scare to post world-pharma.org then post only *wp*!


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *please all who talk shit,better post pics and show you are not some skiini kids who have too much time and just talk shit all over all the time! Its real "shame" only 5 guys post pics!* if you scare to post world-pharma.org then post only *wp*!



Theres only 5 people who really think your gear is worth their time. Thats a big true!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Theres only 5 people who really think your gear is worth their time. Thats a big true!



*i like you man.you have time ,go better in gym! *


----------



## independent (Mar 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i like you man.you have time ,go better in gym! *



I like you to man. I just dont know what you said.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 1, 2013)

thread needs more shopped pics


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2013)

All I know is the WP T3 and Xanax I'm on is 100% correct.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> All I know is the WP T3 and Xanax I'm on is 100% correct.



*and ap prods you try too..you like also halotestin *


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Theres only 5 people who really think your gear is worth their time. Thats a big true!



No matter what did u think I will recommend to anyone a high quality of gear like Asia Pharma and British Dragon. 

Even today u still cant understand that WP is a *greedy middleman* that is charging those prices, now if u want to purchase ap- bd at a fair price get it from some other sources with more accessible.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2013)

pict from my turkish trip , offseason


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2013)

I think that I dont need to prove anything else


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2013)

Grozny said:


> No matter what did u think I will recommend to anyone a high quality of gear like Asia Pharma and British Dragon.
> 
> Even today u still cant understand that WP is a *greedy middleman* that is charging those prices, now if u want to purchase ap- bd at a fair price get it from some other sources with more accessible.



Now youre calling wp greedy, thats just sad.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Now youre calling wp greedy, thats just sad.



u are pathetic bro instead to talk can u post your fat ass picture.


----------



## independent (Mar 2, 2013)

Grozny said:


> u are pathetic bro instead to talk can u post your fat ass picture.



Why are you attacking me? Youre calling wp names after how much he has done for you. You should apologize to him.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why are you attacking me? Youre calling wp names after how much he has done for you. You should apologize to him.



post your picture pict bro, instead to hijack this thread with bad vibes.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

*Guys i like you all,but rules are rules..pic need to be like Heavyiron and other posted! I am sure if Grozny post pic like Heavyiron,he may win..We will all vote!*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 3, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *Guys i like you all,but rules are rules..pic need to be like Heavyiron and other posted! I am sure if Grozny post pic like Heavyiron,he may win..We will all vote!*




what is wrong with u  bro I have already posted a picture as u told me,  "with a paper in hand",  did I need to put it on my face wtf,  come on be serious.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2013)

Grozny said:


> what is wrong with u  bro I have already posted a picture as u told me,  "with a paper in hand",  did I need to put it on my face wtf,  come on be serious.



Lol Grozny has got to win this! He's as jacked as hell and posted pics correctly.

Come on WP, pay the man!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

*As i keep say,we will all vote..members of this forum! but first total 10 guys need to post legit pics!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

*Here is another REAL pic...*this is pic how i ask to do it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

*and some more,same guy..,real guy!*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 3, 2013)

here is the one, before contest


----------



## westb51 (Mar 3, 2013)

can we change the thread title to 'pics of Grozny'?


----------



## independent (Mar 3, 2013)

Just give the gear to grozny. No one else is gonna post.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just give the gear to grozny. No one else is gonna post.



*forum is so big,i think some more guys will post it for sure..*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 3, 2013)

entry pic.  can someone turn it right side up


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> entry pic.  can someone turn it right side up


*
i am sure for now we have winner,biggest dude..no joke and real pic!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 4, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> entry pic.  can someone turn it right side up



i hope Admin can do it..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 4, 2013)

hope its not too late..


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lmao! You're the master ^^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> hope its not too late..



*man,you deserve 20ml..for start..pm me!*


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> entry pic.  can someone turn it right side up



I think we have a winner.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I think we have a winner.




Hey brother, Thanks for the vote!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Hey brother, Thanks for the vote!



You're jacked bro, but you're still a n00b here. WP usually has minimum posts to enter


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> entry pic.  can someone turn it right side up



Look good bro. What are your stats?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah man what is your Stats?


----------



## Intense (Mar 5, 2013)

Stats man yeah your what is?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're jacked bro, but you're still a n00b here. WP usually has minimum posts to enter


 I can satisfy post count, no problem



rippedgolfer said:


> Look good bro. What are your stats?





World-Pharma.org said:


> yeah man what is your Stats?





Intense said:


> Stats man yeah your what is?


LOL


I appreciate the support brothers.

5'9" 
198lbs right before the picture 
BF% I wasn't tested

Anything else you wanna know? just ask


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 5, 2013)

*wow,under 200 and you look so fantastic..its becouse you got cca 6&BF!*


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys,soon i will make lottery to one winner to get him 100ml asia pharma gear free!
> 
> all what you will need to do is one pic most muscular with paper in front world-pharma.org
> 
> ...



^^^


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, I understand rules are rules. I'll do what I can to get my post count up.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 5, 2013)

did i win?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks, I understand rules are rules. I'll do what I can to get my post count up.



If you start spamming ill ban you


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks, I understand rules are rules. I'll do what I can to get my post count up.



Just start spamming the whole forum.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have not spammed even once,  I understand rules are rules. If you let me enter, thats great, if not, I'm not going to cry about it. It looked like a fun contest with a great prize, so I entered, that is all.



theCaptn' said:


> If you start spamming ill ban you


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok will next time we'll need cawk pics if you want to win


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

No need, it is easy to find 50+ interesting things to comment about with pages and pages of threads to read through. Besides, I hate spam, lol.



bigmoe65 said:


> Just start spamming the whole forum.


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If you start spamming ill ban you



^^^He cant even ban azza. Spam away.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> ^^^He cant even ban azza. Spam away.



^^^ banned


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hes not the biggest but he looks good thats for sure... plus that dude just won the last video contest like a week ago form WP but hell, Id try again too thats a big prize.  If I was tan and a little more vascular Id take this bitch


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok will next time we'll need cawk pics if you want to win


Must have www.World-Pharma.org and Asia Pharma written on it.

Rules are rules....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 5, 2013)

*Yes rules are rules..i am sure you will have over 200 posts, good posts when all finish,since i think we wait 4-5 more guys to enter all 10!!! look like summer will come first,before 10 guys post,so HFO will be have 500 posts..hahah*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 5, 2013)

Just give this lottery to heavyiron and we finish this once time for all, cuz he do it quite proprely.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2013)

*We will give it to biggest guy that we all will vote.* *Its need to be honest..*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 6, 2013)

in this case a biggest guy is me


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

Grozny said:


> in this case a biggest guy is me



What's your stats Grozny?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 7, 2013)

[h=1]6' 5"= 195cm 
233lbs = 106kg[/h]bf dont have any idea.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 7, 2013)

Grozny said:


> *6' 5"= 195cm
> 233lbs = 106kg*
> 
> bf dont have any idea.




*Great stats!*


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 7, 2013)

Grozny said:


> [h=1]6' 5"= 195cm
> 233lbs = 106kg[/h]bf dont have any idea.



Only 233 at 6'5"??? Must have some slacking legs haha. I'm 206lbs 6' and you look much bigger than me


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Grozny said:


> in this case a biggest guy is me



No disrespect but that is debatable at 6'5" 233 and not lean, lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 7, 2013)

*come on guys,post pics so we can vote who is winner!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> No disrespect but that is debatable at 6'5" 233 and not lean, lol.



The dude looks lean enough. I still call on chicken legs thou for that height - upper body is big.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 8, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> No disrespect but that is debatable at 6'5" 233 and not lean, lol.



when u are smaller its quite easy to put some weight on your back, my weigh vary from 233 to 260bs.  now i m on 240lbs.


----------



## jadean (Mar 8, 2013)

Grozny said:


> in this case a biggest guy is me



Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Grozny said:


> when u are smaller its quite easy to put some weight on your back, my weigh vary from 233 to 260bs.  now i m on 240lbs.



this is a misconception. body type has a lot more to do with how a person gains weight than his her height. Take you for instance, you are now 240lbs, up from 233lbs just days ago...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

wtf ....6 ft 5 230 something with that upper body...either lies or comical legs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I can satisfy post count, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well...look big so that's what matters I rekon


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

jadean said:


> Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol



i agree, you are "biggest" great lifts also. But, I have not seen a 10% pic much less sub 10%, I think I saw them all...maybe not


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

Either way...sub 200 vs waaaaaay over....its ridiculous to even compare....miata vs mack truck


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 8, 2013)

jadean said:


> Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol



*you look also huge...make some good most moscular,ask somebody to take a PIC FOR YOU,... and dont forget one pics with WP sign on paper like other guys did.*


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 8, 2013)

jadean said:


> Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol



get that wp sign in there bro you might have this in the bag...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

he already did


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Either way...sub 200 vs waaaaaay over....its ridiculous to even compare....miata vs mack truck




If you're comparing who weighs the most, I agree.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

just cant compare the size...he is basically a giant and you are in great shape at an average height....there aren't many made like him...most guys that height look like shit...proportion wise....I can only think of a few off the top of my head....cool to compare pics but standing beside him most of us would look like elementary children


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just cant compare the size...he is basically a giant and you are in great shape at an average height....there aren't many made like him...most guys that height look like shit...proportion wise....I can only think of a few off the top of my head....cool to compare pics but standing beside him most of us would look like elementary children



I wouldn't take anything away from anyone here, I know what it takes to build and hold a physique like the guys who have posted their pics here, its not easy! But, I'm not talking about jadean and myself, at all. You misunderstand my point.

I 100% agree with "can't compare the size" but it's a *matter of opinion* on _*comparing physiques*_ from one person to another regardless of their height and weight, e.g. Labrada competed at 180lbs the year he beat Haney in pre-judging, ultimayely placed 2nd.  Frank Zane won 3 Mr. O comps standing 5'9" roughly 185-190lbs  These guy are arguably some of the best symmetrically gifted BB'ers of all time. 

Do you get my point?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

jadean said:


> Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol



post says biggest


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys,soon i will make lottery to one winner to get him 100ml asia pharma gear free!
> 
> all what you will need to do is one pic most muscular with paper in front world-pharma.org
> 
> ...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post says biggest



what's your point? jadean was talking to grozny, which has nothing to do with my point.

But since you want to bring about what is being looked for, let me point it out for you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

never said he looked better...and I don't care what is being looked for...and I never said I did....I said he is biggest...its not debateable....not in stature or lbm


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just cant compare the size...he is basically a giant and you are in great shape at an average height....there aren't many made like him...most guys that height look like shit...proportion wise....I can only think of a few off the top of my head....cool to compare pics but standing beside him most of us would look like elementary children


This ^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to see Grozny's legs.


----------



## Sherk (Mar 8, 2013)

Working out legs is over rated. Who owns full length mirrors theses days anyways? Lol


----------



## jadean (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes kos i was simply stating the biggest because wp keeps calling every new guy that enters the biggest. I never said i looked the best but i do work my ass off just like everybody else in here and i appreciate the work everybody else puts into their body's. No disrespect was meant towards anybody.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

Biggest: Jadean
Most jerked: Grozny
Most tanned and desirable: HFO3 

^^^ pay up WP!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Biggest: Jadean
> Most jerked: Grozny
> Most tanned and desirable: HFO3
> 
> ^^^ pay up WP!



OH Fuck! LMAO


----------



## independent (Mar 8, 2013)

I want to know how big jadeans cock is. Considering hes 6'8" its got to be at least 12"? Pics?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want to know how big jadeans cock is. Considering hes 6'8" its got to be at least 12"? Pics?



If he doesn't ill confiscate his prizes and ban him!


----------



## Intense (Mar 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I want to know how big jadeans cock is. Considering hes 6'8" its got to be at least 12"? Pics?




That's one of wp's unwritten rules for free gearz..


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 9, 2013)

chucky1 said:


>





*you are huge and great pic!*


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 9, 2013)

bulking at the moment


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 9, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> bulking at the moment



good pic chucky

stats?


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 9, 2013)

pic was cold and taken today late afternoon 
currently 229.5lbs this morning 
30 years old
5'11''
bf ? still a little vascular abs show in the morning 
just started a lean bulk then tighten things back up towards the end


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

Chucky your shoulders are retarded


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2013)

Chucks always a contender


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to look like chucky when i grow up....not the face though


----------



## Grozny (Mar 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I want to see Grozny's legs.



ok  I will post it , without underwear ?? and with WP tag on my balls


----------



## Grozny (Mar 10, 2013)

jadean said:


> Your  big and ripped my man but no sir not the biggest. Once again stats 6'8" 296lbs 13% bf  bench 450 deadlift 645 bulking like crazy right now so i wont be sub 10%bf till the summer. Grozny looks sub 10 right now......you bastard lol



u looks damn huge bro  with tanned skin u will looks better  to won this lottery


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2013)

Grozny said:


> ok  I will post it , without underwear ?? and with WP tag on my balls



That would be great thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 10, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> pic was cold and taken today late afternoon
> currently 229.5lbs this morning
> 30 years old
> 5'11''
> ...




you look fantastic!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2013)

*no new members guys?*


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Must have www.World-Pharma.org and Asia Pharma written on it.
> 
> Rules are rules....



I'd have to use 8 point type so it would fit.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 12, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> I'd have to use 8 point type so it would fit.


*
i think you can do pic,you are also huge...*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2013)

for all my fans, one more pict


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2013)

Grozny said:


> for all my fans, one more pict


*
nice pic.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *
> nice pic.*



What about some pics of WP?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What about some pics of WP?



good idea can u post  WP some picts ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2013)

Grozny said:


> just drop me about 100ml and it wont be a big problem.



Lol you must have nudes of WP?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2013)

*Yeah guys! see my banner...its me *


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 14, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *Yeah guys! see my banner...its me *



photoshopped


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 14, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> photoshopped



*NO man!*


----------



## Intense (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a voting thread yet?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 16, 2013)

*Not jet,we wait,all total 10 guys..*but nayway you can tell here for who you vote..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2013)

Dude, there ISN'T 10 jerked guys here!


----------



## Intense (Mar 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude, there ISN'T 10 jerked guys here!




I think that was the idea


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 17, 2013)

*yeah,we still wait!*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2013)

... dam, did it again


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 18, 2013)

Huge...


----------



## Grozny (Mar 19, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Huge...



not so huge but a quite cute pict.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 19, 2013)

...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bigger guys then me but at least I followed rules 210 pounds 5'10


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 19, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Bigger guys then me but at least I followed rules 210 pounds 5'10


*
you look great.*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great point OTG!



ontopthegame85 said:


> Bigger guys then me but at least I followed rules 210 pounds 5'10


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Great point OTG!


*
I am almost sure we got winner! what do you think guys?*


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Wp


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hfo is a monster and doesn't need no more gear


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hfo is a monster and doesn't need no more gear



lol...  I've been HRT for months man! Slowly building my cycle, this will put me over the top


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2013)

Please throw me a bone lol


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 19, 2013)

No! Should I post another one for you, Im bigger... bunch of little guys in here


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> No! Should I post another one for you, Im bigger... bunch of little guys in here



lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 19, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Great point OTG!


I want crazy delts


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

...


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2013)

Hf03 for the win.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 19, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hfo is a monster and doesn't need no more gear


*
YEAH.. you are right man..*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2013)

*Dear members,here we will now soon stop it and tell winner,since i see no new guys who WO and will post pic for lottery..

so this lottery is 5 days out,in 5 days we can vote and tell who is winner ,we vote for biggest and most ripped guy!

i vote for HFO since i am sure he is biggest guy here right now!

WP*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought the biggest was Jadean? He's like 6'7" of man meat! :dunno:


----------



## Grozny (Mar 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought the biggest was Jadean? He's like 6'7" of man meat! :dunno:



Yep Yadean is a biggest dude


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2013)

We will all vote after 5 days!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Yep Yadean is a biggest dude



its a no-brainer


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2013)

The winner should be the most jacked - that takes pure size out if it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

I should win for most tat2s...


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2013)

awww fuck


----------



## murf23 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can somebody set up a page or thread where we can see all together ???? This will make it very easy to pick winner


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> PEEKSHURE



This works for me 
smooooth like um muscles.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2013)

*guys,i mean most muscular developed body and defined! so big and ripped and crazy look! not fat ass!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *guys,i mean most muscular developed body and defined! so big and ripped and crazy look! not fat ass!*



Upper and lower body?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 23, 2013)

What a fail of a contest, over 400 replies and 5300 views and only 5 people entered.  Just give someone the damn prize already and next time have the rules ready to go before you start a contest.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 23, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> *next time have the rules ready to go before you start a contest.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2013)

officerfarva said:


> what a fail of a contest, over 400 replies and 5300 views and only 5 people entered.  Just give someone the damn prize already and next time have the rules ready to go before you start a contest.


*
big true,look like maybe only 5-10 guys really wo here!*


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 23, 2013)

just change it to the littlest guy contest most unjerked takes it.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 23, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> just change it to the littlest guy contest most unjerked takes it.




Im in for that one > Prize goes to the guy who needs it the most lol


----------



## independent (Mar 23, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> just change it to the littlest guy contest most unjerked takes it.



This could take months to find a winner with that many participants.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

not everyone has the genes....cant stand beside each other either....that one guy looks the best but I just cant see giving the win to a 200 pound guy...in my opinion it is much harder to be in good condition at 250 than 19o fuking 5 or some shit....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2013)

*we can start vote now..for me most biggest and ripped here is for sure hfo!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *we can start vote now..for me most biggest and ripped here is for sure hfo!*



So what you're saying is the prize is going to HFO?


----------



## jadean (Mar 24, 2013)

Dam still only 5 of us. World pharma why not just sponsor us 5 for a detailed log? Another transformation contest since this has been disappointing.


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2013)

How about splitting the prize?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2013)

*i cant understand how only 5 guys enter it..dont know what to say! but if you ask me HFO is biggesr and most ripped...and next is   chucky  *, *maybe we can split prize!*   what do you think guys?

and this 2 guys do logo and all


----------



## Grozny (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to agreed biggest and most ripped guy on this forum is probably chucky.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2013)

*they are both great!!! really.
GUYS LETS VOTE ....*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 24, 2013)

_then my Vote Goes to the _* biggest guy with a potential.  Jadean *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

its clearly jadean...hes a freak...he really is the biggest by far....and development is nearly top 2....I cant believe anyone else could even be considered its ralph molller vs ck crown


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> ohhhh dammm wp did you know that i'm 6'8" 296lbs? And although i've never stood next to anybody that was "bigger" than me...yet, i will say that ck looks fucking sick and for his height he's packed on some serious muscle not to mention he bench is right up there with mine, which is nuts. Muscular as hell, maybe more muscular than me, i'll give him that but bigger....no sir



*please post some updated pics...*


----------



## Jdubs (Mar 24, 2013)

vote=HFO. dude is a beast


----------



## jadean (Mar 24, 2013)

Dam grozny and kos i appreciate the love, i know you guys have worked just as hard as i have to better ourselves. World pharma I'm on my overnight shift tonight i will get some full body's with a sign taken by my wife when i wake up tomorrow. I also vote for Jadean lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2013)

3-22-2013


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> ...


HFO3 looks the best by far...You cant just go by biggest or most ripped, you gotta go by the total package and this guy has it!


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

On a side note, if i could get as ripped as some of you guys id win this contest easily!


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

I read through these posts and i saw alot talking about the "biggest dude" but the contest is for big and "ripped" dude....HFO3 for sure!....If your voting just on biggest mass wise id enter this contest, im 305lbs on a 6ft frame, but i dont have over 200 posts....HFO3, GIVE THE MAN HIS PRIZE!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> I read through these posts and i saw alot talking about the "biggest dude" but the contest is for big and "ripped" dude....HFO3 for sure!....If your voting just on biggest mass wise id enter this contest, im 305lbs on a 6ft frame, but i dont have over 200 posts....HFO3, GIVE THE MAN HIS PRIZE!



you are still small compared to Jadean.
end of story.
he should be the winner


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> you are still small compared to Jadean.
> end of story.
> he should be the winner


You dont even know what i look like to make that statement.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> You dont even know what i look like to make that statement.



have you every stood next to someone who is 5'2" 
you tower over them
Jadean is that much taller than you.
you look small compared to him.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> have you every stood next to someone who is 5'2"
> you tower over them
> Jadean is that much taller than you.
> you look small compared to him.


Stand jardean next to someone like me 6ft and 305lbs of muscle and see how much wider and thicker they will look compared to a guy as long as him...There is a reason why all the greatest Olympians are not over 6ft tall...Taller men never fill out as well as the guys 6ft and under.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Stand jardean next to someone like me 6ft and 305lbs of muscle and see how much wider and thicker they will look compared to a guy as long as him...There is a reason why all the greatest Olympians are not over 6ft tall...Taller men never fill out as well as the guys 6ft and under.



I guess our opinions of big differ.
I saw your pic in the AG section
You are a very big dude.
By no means am I hating on that, just stating my opinion
I probably shouldnt have come at you directly 
I just think he is much bigger 
to each his own I guess


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I guess our opinions of big differ.
> I saw your pic in the AG section
> You are a very big dude.
> By no means am I hating on that, just stating my opinion
> ...



cause he is much bigger


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

just for fun...kane is about 6ft 9....maybe 6 ft 10....the little guy is about 6 ft...hope this helps dunces


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just for fun...kane is about 6ft 9....maybe 6 ft 10....the little guy is about 6 ft...hope this helps dunces


Put any 6ft, 275-300 lb pro bodybuilder next to cain and cain will look weak!...Taller yes but still weak compared to any 6ft pro heavyweight.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I guess our opinions of big differ.
> I saw your pic in the AG section
> You are a very big dude.
> By no means am I hating on that, just stating my opinion
> ...


Its no problem bro i was just debating...my pic is 6 years old im much bigger now and leaner ill be posting pics and vids soon....Alot of these guys look great in this contest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

dorian with 7 ft dilip sing...the great kali......

andre and Arnold....wilt....I am nearly always right....never gets old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

dorian said he felt like a kid!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

6 ft 5 bsa 320 pounds....Ronnie  5 ft 11 280?


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dorian with 7 ft dilip sing...the great kali......
> 
> andre and Arnold....wilt....I am nearly always right....never gets old


LOL Dorians muscle bellies blow kali away! Kali has no chest its flat and saggy, Dorian looks way better and more muscular...And compare Arnolds muscle bellies to those two guys,,,if they werent wearing shirts you would again see flat chests no  pec thickness compared to Arnolds....These pics prove exactly what im saying...Your going by height girth and stature not muscle mass or quality.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 6 ft 5 bsa 320 pounds....Ronnie 5 ft 11 280?


Do you know how much bigger you look when your closer to the camera?...You pic horrible pictures to try and prove your point.....This guy won how many Olympias?  ya thats what i thought...lol


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dorian said he felt like a kid!


He looks like one next to kali but he still looks way better....Look at Dorians legs and then look at kalis knock need chicken legs...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you were talkin about how you would dwarf kane standing beside him...its not even remotely close to being true....the most developed looking maybe hfo3....but how hard is it to be ripped at 200 fuking pounds....that's like anyone can have abs at 150....jadean is in shape and he is bigger than nfl lineman....he is a giant....it is so rare to be 6 ft ffuking7 or 8 and be in great shape and have proportions in check...that's why those guys go to wwe and make millions....diamonds in the rough


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

he looks like this with visible abs and he is a giant...the other guy is avg ht an 200 fuking pounds....motherfucker please


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you were talkin about how you would dwarf kane standing beside him


You are a habitual liar i never said i would dwarf cane im only 6ft even...lol


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 24, 2013)

EYE CANDY!!! I tried to pick up all the entrants but maybe I missed someone?

Longworthb - nosign no qwualify? still eye candy!





jeadean... coming in at five foot twenty  nice eye candy height me gusta:













Chucky1 My neighbor  Eye candy!





Grozny... some international eye candy and I know there was a sign somewhere I'm sure of it:









HFO3 Damn now thats what I call eye candy:









HeavyIron... Modcandy yum!





ckcrown84 its not most muscular but its some looking huge eye candy anyway:









I vote for HFO3

here's my most muscular since I think this is actually a pic whore thread disguised as a contest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

looks pretty good....but 5 ft 9 200? come on


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

HF03's delts blow jardean away! And his chest and overall conditioning....Jardean looks good but he has a weak looking chest its flat and not thick looking....If these two were on stage side by side all judges would pick HF03.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

so its not easier to get in some kind of decent condition at 200 pounds? as opposed to nearly 300? what the fuck...a 200 pound guy would be in a total diff division called the 212 division if you wanna compare it like ifbb bbing competition you dunce


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

newsflash....bantamweights get in better condition than superheavyweights....I don't even think that is the case here


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL at KOS, if its so easy to be lean, why are you a BMI train wreck? lmao!

Every contestant is a bad ass for placing their legit pics on the web and showing their hard work, I respect everyone of you.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Kos its a bodybuilding contest body not height contest or who is the giant?...By your standards shaqueel oneil would be the clear winner...lol....And call me a dunce all you want it doesnt add any validity to your ignorant posts flabby tits! LMAO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

you said someone 6 ft 305...isn't that what you weigh? according to you....unproven of course





Booby said:


> You are a habitual liar i never said i would dwarf cane im only 6ft even...lol


----------



## Intense (Mar 24, 2013)

Jadean gets my vote.


HFO you look awesome tho bro, but are your delts site enhanced?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> LOL at KOS, if its so easy to be lean, why are you a BMI train wreck? lmao!



well if I was 200 pounds even I would be nearly 50 pounds lighter...hopefully the bodyfat% would improve...lol there are weight classes in all combat sports and npc bbing...you simply don't have the frame or the mass to compete...take all the close up pics you want....take a pic standing beside anyone...that would be funny and show perspective


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos its a bodybuilding contest body not height contest or who is the giant?...By your standards shaqueel oneil would be the clear winner...lol....And call me a dunce all you want it doesnt add any validity to your ignorant posts flabby tits! LMAO!



so there aren't weight classes in bbing you fuking lying dunce?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

impressive?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

I rekon my wife wins..she is the only one with pec striations.....she is so huge....4 ft 10...110 pounds....she is def a mass monster


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well if I was 200 pounds even I would be nearly 50 pounds lighter...*hopefully the bodyfat% would improve*...lol there are weight classes in all combat sports and npc bbing...you simply don't have the frame or the mass to compete...take all the close up pics you want....take a pic standing beside anyone...that would be funny and show perspective



I'm going to play for a second, but I would bet you're yearly salary in cash, You are clueless as to what it takes to drop BF% or are you just all talk all the time, you are the common denominator in MOST every argument on this forum, let go of your "victim mindset" you're not an alpha male, lol... you're a finger pointer who can't change himself, all the while you glare at people through a microscope and yourself through rose colored glasses, lmao! hopefully doesn't cut it, lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I'm going to play for a second, but I would bet you're yearly salary in cash, You are clueless as to what it takes to drop BF% or are you just all talk all the time, you are the common denominator in MOST every argument on this forum, let go of your "victim mindset" you're not an alpha male, lol... you're a finger pointer who can't change himself, all the while you glare at people through a microscope and yourself through rose colored glasses, lmao! hopefully doesn't cut it, lol.



what does any of this have to do with the FACT that jadean is huge...and you are a normal sized man in very good condition? I haven't said one derogatory word about you


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

what a pussy you are KOS the alpha male negged me, lmao!!!


Hi, you have received -369067 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
quit crying you look great and know it...you arent the biggest...the end. I have never said I was the biggest douche! Tired of listening to your stupid rants, lmao at negged me, you fat fucken lush.

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS the real cry baby-


MY Ambien is kicking in! peace out


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

kOS has been owned by HF03 with the truth!  He is a habitual liar who failed miserably with his own FLABBY body even with gear...So he hates on so many other people for it....LOSER!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

what does negs have to do with being a pussy? there Is a rep system I use it...you are free to use it as well.....crying? I have proved my point multiple times...thru logic...pics...from you and booby all I see is words and tears....waaaaaaaah say hfgo3 is beiger even tho he is short and light...im not tall at all and im taller than you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> kOS has been owned by HF03 with the truth!  He is a habitual liar who failed miserably with his own FLABBY body even with gear...So he hates on so many other people for it....LOSER!



still no pics to prove your claims son


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> what a pussy you are KOS the alpha male negged me, lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -369067 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
> ...


He negged me to on another thread...Hes a straight bitch!....If we were in the gym together he wouldnt talk any shit!...Alpha male my ass, kos is a punk ass flabby internet warrior neggen bitch!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

anyway...the leaness is close....hfo3 is nearly a foot shorter....like 80 pounds lighter...but you know what...he is the biggest guy I have ever seen...shorter guys are taller than dudes that are taller than them....and lighter dudes are heavier than dudes that outweigh them by a lot...I am so greatful you guys cleared this up for me...even though they wouldn't even be in the same class with hfo3 being in the much smaller class he is somehow in the much huger class...thanx for the logic fail


----------



## jadean (Mar 24, 2013)

love pandora e;3047849]Jadean gets my vote.


HFO you look awesome tho bro, but are your delts site enhanced?[/QUOTE]

Thanks brother. Booby hf0 looks contest ready, im currently bulking at 299lbs lol here are a couple from 2 weeks ago at 297lbs, i agree i look very soft right now but i do cut up pretty good brother.


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> still no pics to prove your claims son


My profile pic blows your fat flabby ass away! lol ....Ill post pics and vids soon and you will still make up excuses because your a weak fat sloppy looking keyboard tough guy who will pull a dick tuck if we ever met in the real world...I was a pro MMA fighter who fought a undefeated strike force heavyweight for 3 hard rounds...What the fuck have you ever done fat ass?..Besides talk shit on the internet...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> He negged me to on another thread...Hes a straight bitch!....If we were in the gym together he wouldnt talk any shit!...Alpha male my ass, kos is a punk ass flabby internet warrior neggen bitch!



kos is a lot of things....but a punk isn't one of them....lol at you melting so hard because I think a guy who is much bigger....is much bigger than the dude you like...by all means...post proof of anything.....on guy is 6 ft 8 and 280 pounds at like 12 % bodyfat...the other guy is 5 ft 9 200 pounds and maybe 10 % bodyfat...its just not close enuff for me....but weve discussed it from every angle...at least I have...and you guys melted a lot....weve said all we can say I think...I mean you are even crying over negs now...wow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> love pandora e;3047849]Jadean gets my vote.
> 
> 
> HFO you look awesome tho bro, but are your delts site enhanced?



Thanks brother. Booby hf0 looks contest ready, im currently bulking at 299lbs lol here are a couple from 2 weeks ago at 297lbs, i agree i look very soft right now but i do cut up pretty good brother.[/QUOTE]

lol...soft...I wanna be soft then


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> My profile pic blows your fat flabby ass away! lol ....Ill post pics and vids soon and you will still make up excuses because your a weak fat sloppy looking keyboard tough guy who will pull a dick tuck if we ever met in the real world...I was a pro MMA fighter who fought a undefeated strike force heavyweight for 3 hard rounds...What the fuck have you ever done fat ass?..Besides talk shit on the internet...lol



305 with abs....pro mma fighter...classic internet speak


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Kos im not melting im stating facts!   What the fuck have you ever done besides talk shit on here?....Ill call you a punk to your face cause you are one....Go neg me some.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> My profile pic blows your fat flabby ass away! lol ....Ill post pics and vids soon and you will still make up excuses because your a weak fat sloppy looking keyboard tough guy who will pull a dick tuck if we ever met in the real world...I was a pro MMA fighter who fought a undefeated strike force heavyweight for 3 hard rounds...What the fuck have you ever done fat ass?..Besides talk shit on the internet...lol


I can post proof right now of the evidence of getting my ass kicked...post proof of your fight...right now


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 305 with abs....pro mma fighter...classic internet speak


Im gonna have to just start a whole thread and post all my facebook shit for your ingnorant clueless ass...Ill never be able to order gear on here but it will be worth it just to show everyone what a fuckin jealous hating loser you are...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

haven't been around someone way bigger than me in along time...would be kinda neat...be nice to train in the same place...always motivating to have someone bigger around


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 24, 2013)

jadean said:


> love pandora e;3047849]Jadean gets my vote.
> 
> 
> HFO you look awesome tho bro, but are your delts site enhanced?


 Thanks Jadean. If by enhanced you mean train hard as fuck? then yes I do.

Thanks brother. Booby hf0 looks contest ready, im currently bulking at 299lbs lol here are a couple from 2 weeks ago at 297lbs, i agree i look very soft right now but i do cut up pretty good brother.[/QUOTE]

Dude, I'm far from contest ready, lol I've been hrt dose since Dcember,  I'M NOT CONTEST READY.  I eat perfect, TRAIN HARD AS FUCK and I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES. And now I have recently bought some gear to run...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> Im gonna have to just start a whole thread and post all my facebook shit for your ingnorant clueless ass...Ill never be able to order gear on here but it will be worth it just to show everyone what a fuckin jealous hating loser you are...lol



if you can prove anything you say I will say wow..good job....im not an illogical hater....I demand proof....one time on md this guy talked all kinds of shit....made fun of my autistic son..,.ran his mouth...thousands of post running me down...claimed he was 6 ft5 270 ripped....he lived up the road...gave him my number,,,address....I melted hard...begged him to fight....guys found out he was a skinny fat teenager...17 looked like he ad never seen a gym....wanted me to meet him at his dojo...lol....nohe here...scammer thief...claimed to compete...he was huge...had a son...rolled with pro mma guys...turned out....16 teen...skinny and on roids...can be anything you want to be on the web


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks Jadean. If by enhanced you mean train hard as fuck? then yes I do.
> 
> Thanks brother. Booby hf0 looks contest ready, im currently bulking at 299lbs lol here are a couple from 2 weeks ago at 297lbs, i agree i look very soft right now but i do cut up pretty good brother.



Dude, I'm far from contest ready, lol I've been hrt dose since Dcember,  I'M NOT CONTEST READY.  I eat perfect, TRAIN HARD AS FUCK and I DON'T MAKE EXCUSES. And now I have recently bought some gear to run...[/QUOTE]

do you compete? look like you do


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

Ill pm you my name and you can search me on the web....Im on like 10 MMA websites....MY only MMA loss was to undefeated strike force heavyweight Chad Griggs the same guy who beat the shit out of WWE wrestler and MMA fighter Bob Lashley...He sent Lashley to the ER and retired him...Ive been fighting all my life and retired at 38 but still train MMA 5 times a week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

ive been getting punched in the face since I was 3...trained American freestyle karate...mma....boxing the favorite....could do handstand pushups and splits at 300 pounds....always been athletic...sure I would have been able to do something with t if life would have been more stable...bench and squat 500 at 15 16....bench 350....current injuries...blown out shoulder...torn mcl in right knee...tore in a street fight


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2013)

wow,killer is also big now..


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive been getting punched in the face since I was 3...trained American freestyle karate...mma....boxing the favorite....could do handstand pushups and splits at 300 pounds....always been athletic...sure I would have been able to do something with t if life would have been more stable...bench and squat 500 at 15 16....bench 350....current injuries...blown out shoulder...torn mcl in right knee...tore in a street fight


So what you just really said is YOU AINT DONE JACK SHIT!....You posted a bunch of excuses of why YOU AINT DONE JACK SHIT!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks agentyes..

*i am sure Chucky1 and hfo are best here... i think hfo is almost ready for some show and still big.. but Chucky1 look mad and sexy *
*if guys want,we can really split 50-50 prize.*


----------



## jadean (Mar 24, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> wow,killer is also big now..



Who is kiiler wp? When does the voting end my man?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

and again...it comes around full circle...still waiting for you to back up any of the million claims you have made


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and again...it comes around full circle...still waiting for you to back up any of the million claims you have made


The habitual liar never stops lieing...What million claims...My first claim was that i was big and muscular...My picture proved that!....You said i was fatter then you,lol, my picture proved you wrong again!...I can back up anything i say...Im 6ft and a solid 305lbs  and strong like a fuckin mutant!...I fought MMA for years and can prove that to....Your just a hating bitch!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Booby said:


> The habitual liar never stops lieing...What million claims...My first claim was that i was big and muscular...My picture proved that!....You said i was fatter then you,lol, my picture proved you wrong again!...I can back up anything i say...Im 6ft and a solid 305lbs  and strong like a fuckin mutant!...I fought MMA for years and can     _*  prove that to  *_  ....Your just a hating bitch!



so do it


----------



## Bestyogaworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Out standing dear friends thanks for sharing these usefull info..........


----------



## Booby (Mar 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so do it


How do i post my facebook videos without showing the world my personal info?...Ive asked you several times.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

make a you tube page without personal info


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> make a you tube page without personal info


I can do that? OK cool!


----------



## Grozny (Mar 25, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> thanks agentyes..
> 
> * i think hfo is almost ready for some show and still big.. but Chucky1 look mad and sexy *



I mean more likely for a super tanned guy show.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy shit who cares. I just went through 3 pages of bullshit. Vote and be done. Hfo looks damn good jadean is a monster and chucky is damn big. Yes jadean is huge but hfo is going to look better because of his height. And kos its a bitch getting to single dig bf and staying there even at 200-210. I'd rather be 10% bf at 200-210 then 25 at 250. Jadean-1 hfo-2 chucky-3.


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Are my gears on the way?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

longworthb said:


> holy shit who cares. I just went through 3 pages of bullshit. Vote and be done. Hfo looks damn good jadean is a monster and chucky is damn big. Yes jadean is huge but hfo is going to look better because of his height. And kos its a bitch getting to single dig bf and staying there even at 200-210. I'd rather be 10% bf at 200-210 then 25 at 250. Jadean-1 hfo-2 chucky-3.



10% at 250 is harder than 10% at 200...thats what i said stick man


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 10% at 250 is harder than 10% at 200...thats what i said stick man



Have you ever been at 10%?  If not than how do you know this to be true?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

Look at an npc show....the bantam weights are always in shape...the superheavyweights are not hardly ever.....i read every bodybuilding mag every month the pros say so all the time..i love how i keep outdebating this and everyone else keeps resorting to bashing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

YOU COULD REPLACE THE WORD SKINNY WITH LIGHT


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like WP has 3 guys that qualify from where I am sitting.Maybe pony up another few jugs and call it a split ? If KOS would have put up pics of his bride-that would be MY vote.Great job to all that entered-Thanks -OD


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

she wins


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Im so glad i dont efight with kos anymore.


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she wins



Done deal !! Send the lady her gear !! OD


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok big thanks to my wife. Me at 299lbs today


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Holy shit who cares. I just went through 3 pages of bullshit. Vote and be done. Hfo looks damn good jadean is a monster and chucky is damn big. Yes jadean is huge but hfo is going to look better because of his height. And kos its a bitch getting to single dig bf and staying there even at 200-210. I'd rather be 10% bf at 200-210 then 25 at 250. Jadean-1 hfo-2 chucky-3.



Thanks brother


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 25, 2013)

jadean said:


> Ok big thanks to my wife. Me at 299lbs today



I'd hate to have your grocery bill lol.


Vote 1 = Jaden
Vote 2 - HFO


----------



## Grozny (Mar 25, 2013)

Vote 1 = Jaden 
Vote 2 = *Me*


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd hate to have your grocery bill lol.
> 
> 
> Vote 1 = Jaden
> Vote 2 - HFO



Haha it's pretty bad especially with the kids already so big. Thanks for the vote my man. Is anybody counting these?


----------



## *Sexy&IKnowIt* (Mar 25, 2013)

I vote jadean. I love big & tall men


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2013)

my vote :

*1.st HFO
1nd. Chucky1*


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

Bump for more votes and somebody to count then lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2013)

1st chucky
2nd Grozny 

HFO looks killer, but he's still a n00b at IM


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

dont know if my vote even matters...
1 jadean
2 grozny


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> dont know if my vote even matters...
> 1 jadean
> 2 grozny



It doesnt. 

 HFO3 FTW!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> It doesnt.
> 
> HFO3 FTW!



lol where's your pic? 
You troll for wp enough to be at least as big as these guys right?
I agree HFO is jacked!


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

Hfo looks damn good (only a little homo) to stay in good shape year round isn't easy even at 200lbs and by the pics u look alot bigger then 200 bro. Nice work


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> lol where's your pic?
> You troll for wp enough to be at least as big as these guys right?
> I agree HFO is jacked!



I dont need free gear. But youre welcome to post yours.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont need free gear. But youre welcome to post yours.



thanks for your permission.
but like I said earlier, I am not big enough.
I dont know what you have against me to call me out for giving my opinion of this competition.
But I think that I have just as much of a right to cast my vote as you do.


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> thanks for your permission.
> but like I said earlier, I am not big enough.
> I dont know what you have against me to call me out for giving my opinion of this competition.
> But I think that I have just as much of a right to cast my vote as you do.



Im not big enough either. And im just busting your balls.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

Shit I'm not big either but I posted mine. Didn't follow rules tho lol


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not big enough either. And im just busting your balls.



sounds like we could use the gear more than these jacked mofos lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Jadean the clear winner. He's huge ripped and NOT a WP rep.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya those last pics put him over the top for sure. Good genetics and busting ur ass in the gym and u get jadean lol. Nice work broski


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Jadean the clear winner. He's huge ripped and NOT a WP rep.



Did wp cut you off?


----------



## Intense (Mar 25, 2013)

Jadean should win.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 25, 2013)

what happened here.  Im going with WP's picks suckers...


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2013)

KOS PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP MAN ...I JUST HAD TO GO THR?U 4 OR 5 PAGES OF THIS SHIT . Please  Im not trying to be mean to ya . You are quite entertaining at times but this whole thread is clogged the fuck up with all this fucking shit talk . Make your pick , give your reasons, make a comment or 2 but then be done already or make your own fucking thread so you and Bobby can debate who would win in a fight Super Man or The HULK .

The last 5 or so pages have giving me such bad anxiety with all your post


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 25, 2013)

I vote jadean.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

murf23 said:


> KOS PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP MAN ...I JUST HAD TO GO THR?U 4 OR 5 PAGES OF THIS SHIT . Please  Im not trying to be mean to ya . You are quite entertaining at times but this whole thread is clogged the fuck up with all this fucking shit talk . Make your pick , give your reasons, make a comment or 2 but then be done already or make your own fucking thread so you and Bobby can debate who would win in a fight Super Man or The HULK .
> 
> The last 5 or so pages have giving me such bad anxiety with all your post


I didn't bash anyone...I provided pics and assorted logic and proof...but I got bashed plenty...don't like what I do or how I act and defend myself? I don't give a shit


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

World pharma what do you think brother? Plenty of votes in.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 25, 2013)

plenty of e fighting in here that's what I think, Im sure he thinks the same...


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah they made another thread tho, hope they get it settled.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2013)

*what guys if we split prize on 3 guys! and do it 
1.  got 4 vials
2. got  4 vials
3. got  2 vials

let me know..*


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds good to me


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure who you're intending that Question for, but assuming my answer is warranted... yes, it Works for me, and ill say it again, I respect everyone that put the work in and had the balls to post up pics.


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

Dam wp really doesn't want me to win this lol


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2013)

NO !!!! I think 1st place should get more then whoever is 2nd no??   5 for the winner, and 3 for 2nd, 2 for 3rd place !


Splitting it is very kool of you guys .


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 25, 2013)

why you think that bro?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2013)

jadean said:


> Dam wp really doesn't want me to win this lol



*dear friend... i am into BB over 15 years and i have plenty IFBB and NABBA guys and i can tell you on honest way..really..best body look and all have HFO!!! then chucky...and then you,but man you need to ripped it on 5-6BF% first!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> Done deal !! Send the lady her gear !! OD



*She already got it..*


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> why you think that bro?





Me ?


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 25, 2013)

that was for the giant murf


----------



## murf23 (Mar 25, 2013)

chucky1 said:


> that was for the giant murf



LOL .  K thank you


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2013)

*Admin...can you do VOTE place so we all can vote who is absolute winner!
*
so we have 3 guys in game!

*jadean,hfo,chucky*


----------



## jadean (Mar 25, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *dear friend... i am into BB over 15 years and i have plenty IFBB and NABBA guys and i can tell you on honest way..really..best body look and all have HFO!!! then chucky...and then you,but man you need to ripped it on 5-6BF% first!*



I respect your opinion my man, I'm just going by how most of the members voted including a few vets on these boards cough cough heavyiron in my favor. Which were your rules that you stated. The votes were in my favor, that's all.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2013)

I already took them so I may as well post em up... Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Grozny (Mar 26, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *what guys if we split prize on 3 guys! and do it
> 1.  got 4 vials
> 2. got  4 vials
> 3. got  2 vials
> ...



This will be more logical to distinguish 1 and second place. 

*1. place  5 vials
2. place  3 vials
3.  place  2 vials
*
Jadean the winner  he looks pretty badass imo.  ...  bb prof look for hfo ...


----------



## Dannie (Mar 26, 2013)

*1 jadean
2 grozny
3 HFO3*


----------



## Grozny (Mar 26, 2013)

WP just make a new thread with* poll thread* and we will vote all.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2013)

*i dont know how to make poll! but for me no way other then HFO is winner!!! he can do today show and be top3..100%!*

i also like this!

*1. place  5 vials
2. place  3 vials
3.  place  2 vials
*


----------



## jadean (Mar 26, 2013)

Wp why not take the 6 vials you were going to give away over at asf and put them in this contest since nobody entered over there. Just award the top 3 here 5 vials each so we can all run equal logs.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 26, 2013)

here we go ... voting thread.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/179130-voting-thread-100-ml-asia-pharma-free.html


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 26, 2013)

It would be very cool if...
 Is there anyone who wants to place our LAST pics on the voting thread? This will give board members an easy decision if they can look at the LATEST pics of Chucky, Jadean and myself all together like Agent Yes did in her post. I only know how to move my own pics or I would do it for everyone

mine are post #466


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2013)

Grozny said:


> here we go ... voting thread.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/179130-voting-thread-100-ml-asia-pharma-free.html




*lets vote guys! be fair!
i like all 3 guys...but most i like myself  in banner!
*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2013)

*after almost 7000 views,we got winner that you members take him as winner!*


----------



## jadean (Mar 26, 2013)

Big thanks to wp and everybody that voted. We all decided to split the prize because of the hard work and dedication everybody put in. Good luck guys. Wp I'll start my log as soon as you give me the ok on my cycle.


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *Admin...can you do VOTE place so we all can vote who is absolute winner!
> *
> so we have 3 guys in game!
> 
> *jadean,hfo,chucky*



HFO3...1st place..for sure..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2013)

s2h said:


> HFO3...1st place..for sure..



*big true...i am sure you did some BB sow already!*


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! but not even close... I have zero desire to wear bikini underwear with a bunch of dudes, furthermore, my posing ability lacks some luster, I had no idea how difficult it is to look good while flexing, hahaha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 27, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks! but not even close... I have zero desire to wear bikini underwear with a bunch of dudes, furthermore, my posing ability lacks some luster, I had no idea how difficult it is to look good while flexing, hahaha



*you look great,ready for some local show!*


----------

